# Gully.....has Been Adopted



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We picked up Gully on Saturday morning and brought her home. It has been so hectic around here that I haven't had time to post. We got her home and placed her in a cage in the loft so that everyone can get used to each other for a bit before she is released in there. Of course, we let her out to mingle while we are there, just to see how everyone is going to react to each other. Actually, it went quite well. She's a charmer. Beautiful little thing. One of my males got too close, and she pecked him. She's no shrinking violet. For her little size, she packs a whollop. The male backed off real quick, and he never does that. My little handicapped Cricket is enchanted with her, and followed her around, just watching her. The rest of the birds were fine with her, and she mixed right in. Then on Sunday, we set up the bath, and she took it over. She absolutely loves the water! She had a ball running in and out between the loft and aviary. But we still keep her in the cage while we're not around. One of our cute little rescues, Pepper has made friends with her, and sits by her cage a lot. Just keepin' her company, I guess. I'm posting a couple of pictures of her. Soon as I get a chance, I'll post some of her pictures in the bath. We just got in from picking up the little pigeon rescued in Millbury Mass. But that's another post. As I said it has been hectic around here. Anyway, everybody, meet Gully, a wonderful addition to our little group. What do ya think?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Gully is adorable.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks, we think so too. And she's another nosey one. Poking around into everything. She seems amazed by all the other birds. Felicia did a great job with her.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

How cute! 
She reminds me of a Dalmation or one of the cows with the black spots. 
I'd like to see a picture of the back of her and her wings whenever you get a chance


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Kippy. We took tons of pics and will post them as soon as possible. She's really pretty.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gully truly is adorable and very beautiful .. she sure doesn't look like a Holstein to me!  (Just kiddin' ya Kippy!).

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kippy, here's a side view.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

And a back view.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gully really is gorgeous and is going to be a stunner when s/he is all grown up!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Terry. She has a lot of personality as well. My males are intimidated by her. They're a bit afraid of her. She stands right up to them. It's really funny to watch.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

She is beautiful...the name really suits her! I am so glad she has found a good home with other pigeons for company.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is so good to hear about this adoption and see her with other birds. She is a very pretty and a smart bird. Thank you for sharing the news and pics!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW WONDERFUL, Jay3!! 

Squeaks, Dom, Gimie and I are sending our BEST WINGS AND THUMBS UP to the lovely and personable Gully!!

We look forward to her further adventures! 

May she long rule your heart!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Gully is such a pretty bird. She looks so happy.

Thanks Jay3 for taking her in.

So glad she has a gooooood home.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gully is QUITE a pretty one!! Thanks for getting that other bird too. Can't wait for pictures. Are you about ready to put up that SECOND loft????


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Gully is QUITE a pretty one!! Thanks for getting that other bird too. Can't wait for pictures. Are you about ready to put up that SECOND loft????


Ya know, if this keeps up we're gonna have to!


----------

